# Witsieshoek Abandoned Mountain Inn - South Africa



## base74 (Feb 13, 2011)

After a recent hiking trip to the stunning Drakensberg Mountain range in South Africa, I came across the abandoned Witsieshoek hotel resort. After some reasearch it appears the building was built in the 1950s but judging by the state of it has been abandoned for many years. The remoteness of this place and the views of the mountain scenery are something I will never forget. 

I also created a 5min video tour which you can view on Youtube using the link below: Enjoy!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9UaxTjrIGg[/nomedia]














































































View from the top, this is what the guests would have originally been waking up to all those years ago






Further along the hike I came across and abandoned mountain cabin, although this looks alot more recent. It was right on the edge of a large drop and wasnt in the best of shape, therfore I didnt hang around too long!:


























Thanks for looking. Hope you've enjoyed !


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow the views are amazing! I bet it would have been a lovely place to stay once upon a time. Shame it's so gutted now though


----------

